# Lawyer - Alicante



## tabagirl (Jan 14, 2010)

Hi Everyone

In urgent need of legal advice

Could anyone who is based in Alicante recommend a lawyer, must specialise in employment law.

Many thanks.

Cheers.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

tabagirl said:


> Hi Everyone
> 
> In urgent need of legal advice
> 
> ...


I'm not near there, but have you tried OMIC - they could give general advice & probably recommend a lawyer if you need one

or what about the union? You don't usually have to be a member to get initial advice at least


----------



## tabagirl (Jan 14, 2010)

Hi Xabiachica

Many thanks for your reply. Contacted the Citizens Advice Bureau in Malaga and they also suggested the 1. union , and reporting the company to the 2. INEM/SEPE, and 3. a lawyer.

We will be pursuing all areas! :boxing:

Cheers.


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

tabagirl said:


> Hi Xabiachica
> 
> Many thanks for your reply. Contacted the Citizens Advice Bureau in Malaga and they also suggested the 1. union , and reporting the company to the 2. INEM/SEPE, and 3. a lawyer.
> 
> ...


... just for my own information, did you contact the OMIC or the CAB for that advice?


----------



## tabagirl (Jan 14, 2010)

Hi Snikpo

I contacted the CAB who gave me the options available.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

tabagirl said:


> Hi Snikpo
> 
> I contacted the CAB who gave me the options available.


I didn't realise they had an office :confused2:


I know about the website, of course


----------



## Pazcat (Mar 24, 2010)

I can't really recommend one who specializes in employment law but the British consulate have a list of lawyers and firms and their specialities in Spain on their website. That may be a reasonable place to start.


----------

